# Pittsburg, PA



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Scarehouse opens on 9/27, one of the larger haunts near here. http://www.scarehouse.com/ That is the only haunt I have seen advertising so far.  I saw a couple of Spirit signs, but the stores were not open yet. I am guessing they should be opening any time now.


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

I would recommend Hundred Acres Manor. Killer haunt! http://hundredacresmanor.com/


----------



## kenkozpgh (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree with both Diabolic and horrorman. Both are very good. Kennywood Phantom fright nights start on Sept 27. http://www.phantomfrightnights.com/ Very good, but also very crowded.
Check this list out. 
http://www.swpenna.com/hauntedhouse1.asp 
Spirit stores at the Waterfront, Southside are open, not sure of the rest.

Hope this helps.

Enjoy the burgh!


----------



## Kngtmre (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm only here until Friday so I might check out Hundred Acres although unless I find a local to take me I doubt it. I'm right next to the airport and without transportation...but hey that's what Craigslist is for, right?


----------



## kenkozpgh (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. I thought with your original post you'd have until Sunday the 29th! 
I don't think any place is open during the week yet. I think Hundred acres is open Fridays and Saturdays.
I just did a quick check of Spirit Stores and there aren't any too close to where you're staying. I was quite surprised there wasn't any in Robinson? Beaver Valley might be the closest. There is a Garden Ridge right along the Parkway in Robison. Haven't been there this year, but they always have a decent selection of Halloween things.


----------



## Kngtmre (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah, I see they are dark all week. Oh well I guess I'm SOL... Thanks anyways everyone, you all rock!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Kngtmre said:


> Yeah, I see they are dark all week. Oh well I guess I'm SOL... Thanks anyways everyone, you all rock!


Not exactly what you had in mind, but you may be able to catch the first day of the Pittsburgh Comic Con (09/27, 1:00 PM to 7:00 PM), held at the Monroeville Convention Center.

http://pittsburghcomicon.com/


----------

